# Haibike Issues Product Recall for XDURO Race, Superrace and Urban Models



## HaibikeUSA (Feb 14, 2017)

Denver (February 14, 2017) - Haibike announced today a product recall on its XDURO Race, Superrace and XDURO Urban e-bikes. The voluntary recall is a precautionary step based on results of independent safety testing, which is standard procedure for all Winora Group products.

Recent product safety testing concluded the Haibike-manufactured fork used in Haibike XDURO Race, Superrace and Urban models may rupture or break prematurely when exposed to extreme forces. Given the serious risk of injury, Haibike urges consumers to cease riding all affected models and follow recall procedures detailed on the brand's website.

The following models have been recalled:

o Haibike XDURO Urban (2014 and 2015 models)
o Haibike XDURO Urban RC (2016 models)
o Haibike XDURO Race (2014 and 2015 models)
o Haibike XDURO Superrace (2014 and 2015 models)
o Haibike XDURO Race S RX (2016 models)
o Haibike XDURO Urban S RX (2016 models)

"The safety of consumers is our highest priority." said Susanne Puello, managing director of Winora Group. "We perform extensive endurance tests at independent testing centers and some of our testing criteria are above the CPSC, ISO or EN normal standards. The results of recent tests led us to believe a recall was necessary."

"We are certain Winora Group's careful planning will make for a smooth recall and hope to have our valued consumers back on their Haibikes as soon as possible," added Puello.

Haibike informed their dealers of the recall and each dealer will be equipped with all necessary information regarding the recall procedure.

For questions on the recall, including how to ascertain which Haibikes are affected, please visit: www.haibike.com/en-US/US/service/recall.

*About Haibike: *From concept to execution, Haibike ePerformance bicycles feature advanced design, innovation, and breakthrough engineering. Haibike is the industry leader in ePerformance and offers the most comprehensive lineup worldwide. Winora Group CEO Susanne Puello and her husband Felix established Haibike in Germany in 1996, but its roots date back to 1914 when Susanne's great grandfather founded E. Wiener Retail Trading Company, manufacturing custom bicycles.

Haibike USA, established in 2015, is Haibike's North American subsidiary, exclusively selling the company's popular ePerformance collection of XDURO and SDURO electric mountain, pavement, and commuter bikes with superior Bosch, Yamaha, and TranzX drive systems. For more information about Haibike USA, visit www.haibike.com.

Haibike recall inquiries:
Jason Cooper
6004 South 190[SUP]th[/SUP] St. 101
Kent WA 98032
[email protected]
T - 800-222-5527 
F - 800-778-5885


----------

